# H2Oi After Sale - October 1st - 15th @ NGP Racing



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Unfortunately as much as we hate to say it, H2Oi has come and gone. We realize that not everyone can make it out to the show to take advantage of the great savings 
we were offering over the weekend. With that in mind, we decided to extend some of our H2Oi sales so you can end the show season right. For the next two weeks 
enjoy great pricing on some of our most popular brands including Southbend Clutch, New South Performance, Vogtland, Hella, RGM and more. Here’s a quick rundown 
on the sales we’ll be offering:

25% Off all NGP Type I and II Coilovers
25% Off all in-stock Vogtland Lowering Springs
20% Off all in-stock Vogtland Coilovers
15% Off all Southbend DXD Clutches and Clutch kits
10% Off all New South Performance products
10% Off all in-stock Hella products
10% Off all RGM Rearguards
If these deals weren’t good enough, we’re also offering *free installation labor* with purchase of any NGP Type I or II Coilovers at regular retail price. Remember these 
deals are only available until October 15th or while supplies last, so act fast before these great deals are gone. If you have any questions or would like to set up an 
appointment at either of our shops, please feel free to contact us at any time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Sadly we don't have any pumpkin spice products, but you do still have a few days left to save! umpkin:


----------

